# online shops that sells iwagumi rocks?



## saint (Feb 17, 2010)

hello all,



I was wondering if anyone had any iwagumi rocks for sale?

sorry i cant remember the name of the rocks 



if not does anyone know any online shops that i could buy some from and ship to australia?



cheers


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi saint,

I see you are one of our newer members.....welcome to APC! I had the opportunity to visit Australia in 2000 and had a great time. I am glad you joined us!

Here in the United States, Aqua Forest Aquarium (AFA) and Aquarium Design Group (ADG) both offer the landscaping stones you refer to AFA offers a nice selection here.

Aqua Design Amano may have a address for a distributor in Australia. Check out there website here.

Or your can wander to you local garden center, old quarry, backyard and maybe find stones like these:


----------



## saint (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the nice welcome Seattle_Aquarist,

and thanks alot for the links im checking them out right now, 

I did find some nice stones that i was going to use but to me they are a little too dark and with the black background im thinking it wont look as good if it had nice light grey stones so i figured even if i have to get them shipped its worth it 

Hmmm might have to start a journal of my DIY build so far


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi saint,

Journals are not only fun, and you can get positive re-enforcement from others, but a great way to measure progress in this hobby.


----------

